
A Practitioner’s Guide to Deep Learning with Ludwig - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/a-practitioners-guide-to-deep-learning-with-ludwig/
======
Havoc
For some reason I'm reluctant to use these. Feels like cheating almost? Or
that I'll be missing out on some deeper understanding

~~~
kthejoker2
It's a particularly galling form of self-gatekeeping, and I say this is as
someone who's been practicing data science before it even had a name.

I don't need to be an aerospace engineer to use a drone to help my business.

I don't need to be an electrical engineer to use an IoT sensor to help my
business.

And I don't need to be a data scientist to use a bog-simple feature/label
based ML/DL model.

You can always go deeper later. Start applying it now.

As a sort of tangent, it's funny when you have kids. You begin to understand
what true fearlessness is. They don't understand the words "limitations" or
"missing out" or "reluctant." They just do it, and screw up, a lot, and then
find 50 different hacks and workarounds before you can even tell them
otherwise.

When I was a kid, my dad handed me a book on BASIC and a command line and
said, "Good luck." And here we are.

------
vmchale
Defining models with YAML sounds like a fucking disaster.

~~~
s_Hogg
Why? Darknet uses a plain text file for model architecture to create SOTA
object detection models and that doesn't seem to be a problem at all.

I get that it could be a problem if there are specific super-crazy things you
want to achieve, but then this probably wasn't the tool for you anyway. I just
don't think it's necessarily jacked up in all cases.

------
sam1r
Not fair. You can't replace Ludwig names with developer libraries. Thought
this would be related to Beethoven.

